# [OT] Matura z informatyki - Linux ?

## venom

czesc, 

jako ze w poniedzialek musze zadeklarowac sie co bede zdawal na maturze, a takze (co mnie zdziwilo !) jakie srodowisko, jezyk programowania itp, weekend to czas na przemyslenia :)

Na tej stronce podane sa mozliwosci wyboru:

http://www.vlo.ids.gda.pl/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=503

Wiekszosc z nas pamieta zapewne, co dzialo sie w roku poprzednim - duze prawdopodobienstwo, ze w tym bedzie to samo, no... moze troszke lepiej. Nie mam zamiaru wybierac Linuksa ze wzgledow ideologicznych - ot, bo w domu go uzywam, to w koncu OpenSource itp. Mi zalezy na punktach.

Z jednej strony - caly czas na nim siedze, jest on dostosowany 'pode mnie', znam w nim wszystko. Nie ma mozliwosci, aby mi sie cos spieprzylo - bo na Wind. zawsze moze jakis blad wyskoczyc... wymieniac mozna dlugo.

Ale patrzac pod innym katem to - skoro w zeszlym roku nie przetestowano wszystkich rozwiazan zadan na MS Office, to jaka mam pewnosc ze zostanie to zrobione na Open czy tez Star Office - eh, chyba zadnych. Dobrze bedzie, jezeli zostanie to chociaz raz zrobione... 

To nie jedyny minus. Panowie i panie informatycy, zajmujacy sie sprawdzaniem prac z otworzeniem dokumentu *.xls, *doc czy cos takiego problemu miec nie beda. Ale dajcie takiemu panu *.sxw czy cokolwiek w tym stylu... Moze byc klopot. To samo tyczy sie wszystkiego innego. A mi- jak juz mowilem zalezy bardziej na punktach niz na tym, aby mature zdawac na Linuksie. 

Oczywiscie - odchodze juz od tego, ze bede musial poswiecic w szkole jakis tydzien na dostosowanie systemu dla mnie, a juz najlepiej jakbym mogl przyniesc swoj komputer - kwestia dogadania sie z nauczycielem, ktory samym faktem, ze zdawac bede dajmy na to Linux, gcc, OpenOffice bedzie przerazony :) Pomijam tez fakt, ze musi byc to Gentoo :-> Bo wszelkie inne distro (oprocz jeszcze Slacka i tych, ktorych nie mialem, np. Debian) to dla mnie ... smiecie ;p taki red hat, mandariva (juz ;> ), fedora i inne takie. Ale odeszlem od tematu ;)

Jezeli juz nie Linux to najrozsadniejszym wyborem bedzie chyba Windows+FPC 2.0+ MS Office. Dlaczego? No chyba jedyne, ze FPC mam na Linuksie i bede mogl sobie pocwiczyc ;) 

Zdawal ktos moze mature z tego przedmiotu i chce podzielic sie odczuciami, albo tez ma zamiar to zrobic, albo cokolwiek chce sie wypowiedziec na ten temat ;) ? Bede wdzieczny.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## qermit

odpowiem na to tak.

Mit o niestabilnym windowsie nadal istnieje. Ale tak naprawdę dotyczy on tylko wersji <= 98. Więc jeżeli będzież miał wybór Linux czy Win 2000/XP to wybieraj raczej ten drugi. Wiem że ta wypowiedź może cię zdziwić, ale pomimo niewygody jaką oferuje Windows - ciągle trzeba latać myszką, nie ma dobrej konsoli, a muszką nie można tekstu przeklejać (to takie trzy podstawowe), bardziej opłaca się wybrać Win$hita.

----------

## _troll_

ten temat to zart? venom - pytasz sie jak przygotowac gentoo dla maturzysty, czy wylewasz morza lez i udowadniasz wszystkim, ze potrafisz narzekac?

1. to jest forum userow gentoo, nie przyszlorocznych maturzystow -> chyba, ze chcesz pomocy przy konfigurowaniu na te potrzebe (ale jak widze, tak nie jest)

2. mature da sie napisac pod wszystkim; widzialem zadanie z taylorem (dobrze pamietam?) - jak mowia profesorzy na studiach "zrozumienie zadania, jest czescia odpowiedzi"; podczas gdy wiekszosc osob zamiast analizowac CO maja zrobic, zastanawiali sie PO CO... wlasnie - po co? zadanie bylo _dobrze_okreslone_

3. skoro juz wybrales Windows i szukasz akceptacji, to to nie jest wlasciwe forum.

jak dla mnie - watek do LOCKED.... niech sie moderatorzy wypowiedza.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## milosz

Witam, 

Jeśli chodzi o sprzęt, to nie powinno być żadnych "prawnych" problemów z przyniesieniem własnego komputera. W poprzednim roku "u mnie" w szkole jedna osoba zdawała maturę z informatyki właśnie na własnym sprzęcie. 

A jeśłi chodzi o system, to chyba winda XP lepsza na maturze..

----------

## venom

nie pytam sie jak przygotowac, nie chce udowodnic umiejetnosci narzekania - to chyba kazdy akurat umie.

1) no tak - tak nie jest. ale na gentoo zdawac mozna

2) oczywiscie ze tak. kwestia tylko, czy ktos bedzie umial nam ja sprawdzic. Bo nie ogranicza sie ona do zapisania rozwiazan na kartce papieru. A jak wiemy profesorowie ze studiow sprawdzaniem sie nie zajmuja

3) nie wybralem, zle zrozumiales

ale skoro uwazacie ze locked, to ok, trzeba sie przystosowac

poprostu uwazalem, ze lepiej spytac sie tutaj, gdzie jezeli ktos zdawal to bedzie potrafil powiedziec czy nie zaluje wyboru, czy tez czy jest z niego zadowolony itp. Bo na 'forach dla maturzystow' na ten temat raczej sie porozmawiac na poziomie nie da, bo malo kto ma cokolwiek do powiedzenia

pozdrawiam

----------

## ryghe

Hmmmm zależy na punktach? Z informatyki.... ? Kto to uwzględnia (chyba tylko informatyka na UW, ale lepiej z innych przedmiotów się wyciągnać-łatwiej punkty, ale t tylko tak rada)? 

A co do systemu pisałem pod SuSe(bo łatwiej żeby wszystko działało a jakoś dziwnie nie zależało mi zabardzo na szybkośći) i miałem tylo jeden problem: Adabase niechciało działać (ale MI nieudało się go uruchomić nawet w domu).

----------

## damjanek

pisanie matury z informatyki nie ma wiekszego sensu. praktycznie nie wiadomo czego mozna sie spodziewac... probna byla wrecz banalna, docelowa byla na tyle zagmatwana ze praktycznie wszyscy byli niezadowoleni... zdawac mature z tego przedmiotu bedzie sens za pare lat, jak juz wszystko sie ustabilizuje i bedzie mozna przewidziec, czego od nas oczekuja. tak wiec, zdecydowanie odradzam pisanie matury z informatyki, bo ani nie jest niczym ciekawym, ani tymbardziej praktycznym.

----------

## raaf

 *venom wrote:*   

> czesc,  Pomijam tez fakt, ze musi byc to Gentoo :-> Bo wszelkie inne distro (oprocz jeszcze Slacka i tych, ktorych nie mialem, np. Debian) to dla mnie ... smiecie ;p taki red hat, mandariva (juz ;> ), fedora i inne takie. Ale odeszlem od tematu ;)Pozdrawiam

 

sorry, ..  ale to jest chore....  napewno odszedles od tematu ..    :Confused:   (slacka nie uzywalem, moze tez jest beznadziejny) szukanie akceptacji w ten sposob nie ma sensu... nie jestem zadnym guru, ale polecam troche pragmatyzmu  :Wink: , a troszke mniej ideologii (... ale tylko troszke  :Wink:  ). 

ja tez pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## sebas86

Hm, bazą danych to ja bym się za bardzo nawet nie zajmował się pod Linuksem, miałem ustawionego OpenOffica i MySQL, ale i tak nie mogłem zaimportować danych. Ci co to robili mówili, że da się w Gnumericu (tudzież inny arkusz kalkulacyjny) ale wiadomo... Ja się cieszę, że ta informa nie była prawie nigdzie brana pod uwagę  :Razz:  bo nie poszło mi za dobrze.

Ale jeśli chcesz zdać ją to powodzenia. I kilka wskazówek. Nie męcz się z Adabase (sam próbowałem i nie zawiele mi z tego przyszło, nie dość, że nie miałem dostępu do takowej, musiałem kombinować i szukać to na koniec i tak nie udało mi się jej uruchomić), jeśli już MySQL - istnieje ładny dokument opisujący instalacje i korzystanie w Gentoo. Instaluj wszelkie oprogramowanie, które może być Ci pomocne w jego zarządzaniu, nie licz na kreatory ze Star czy OpenOffica, widziałem dużo lepsze jak choćby mysqlcc (wszystko dostępne w portage). Dogadaj się z nauczycielem abyś już teraz mógł zacząć przygotowywać stanowisko, aby potem nie okazało się że czegoś zapomniałeś (ja np. zupełnie w trakcie testu dowiedziałem się o braku manuali  :Confused: ). Instaluj podręczniki systemowe (app-doc i włącz flagę doc), zainstaluj sobie polskiego manuala. Gentoo domyślnie ma wszystkie narzędzia programistyczne więc z tym chyba nie będzie problemu. Doinstaluj sobie ulubiony edytor z podświetlaniem skłądni, lub innymi bajerkami ułątwi Ci pisanie.

Aha i najważniejsze, trzymaj nerwy na wodzy bo polegniesz.  :Very Happy: 

Powodzenia.

----------

## szczuras

posluchaj damjanka, nie ma sensu zdawania matury z infy, lepiej wyjdzie jak zdasz sobie mature z matmy roz albo cos innego, jakis inny przedmiot ktory punktuje twoj wydzial

----------

## sebas86

Może i nie ma sensu ale jeden przedmiot więcej nie szkodzi (wybierasz się gdzieś gdzie wymagają informy?). Fakt, że ja miałem już pod koniec dosyć tego wszystkiego (polski, niemiecki, matma, fiza i informa) ale czasami warto sprawdzić siebie. Chociaż matura z informy mocno poszarpała mi nerwy ale także dała do myślenia, no i ciekawe doświadczenie.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Drwisz

Nie zgodzę się z Tobą co do innych dystrybucji (Mandriva etc.). Pozwalają one zapoznać się z linuksem osobom niezaawansowanym lub początkującym. Wiele narzędzi (z których korzystasz) jest rozwijanych również przez programistów zajmujących się tamtymi dystrybucjami. Powiem więcej zaraz po Debianie największy wpływ na dzisiejszego linuksa miał Redhat, a część automatów instalacyjnych i konfiguracyjnych rozwinęła się dzięki programistom Suse i Mandrivy (wkładają też dużo wysiłku w rozwój np. gcc,kernela a zwłaszcza obsługi urządzeń z których kożystasz na codzień). To, że Ty uważasz inne dystrybuje za złe nie znaczy, że takie są. Dodatkowo każdy z tych systemów można mocno przyśpieszyć dokonując przebudowy pakietów *.src.rpm (to, że o tym nie słyszałeś lub olałeś składam na karb lenistwa) i zajmuje mniej więcej tyle samo czasu co zbudowanie Gentoo.

PS.:

Nie oceniaj czegoś o czym masz słabe pojęcie, bo krzywdzisz ludzi, którym wiele zawdzięczasz.

NiepozdrawiamLast edited by Drwisz on Sat Sep 24, 2005 12:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psycepa

 *Drwisz wrote:*   

> Nie zgodzę się z Tobą co do innych dystrybucji (Mandriva etc.). Pozwalają one zapoznać się z linuksem (...)

 

prawde rzeczesz

ja zaczynalem na mandrake'u 6.1 wtedy nie bylo sterow do nvidii, duzo bylo problemow ze sprzetem, wiekszosci tego co umiem w temacie 'linux - romantyk czy pozytywista'   :Wink:  nauczylem sie wlasnie na mdk ...

pozdrawiam

----------

## sebas86

Macię rację, chociaż czasem i ja się zapominam.  :Wink:  Tak się składa, że Gentoo dziedzicząc większość ułatwiaczy z innych systemów stało się łatwiejsze w obsłudze a nawet instalacji (z podręcznikiem), że przynależenie do tej grupy (osobiście) uważam już nie za przywilej lecz właśnie raczej chęć posiadania systemu dostosowanego do naszego sprzętu przy wykorzystaniu dość prostych i dobrze opisanych metod.

Dochodzę do wniosku, że czasem nie warto przekonywać ludzi aby korzystali z czegoś co nam się podoba, oni wiedzą lepiej czego im trzeba.  :Very Happy:  Nawet gdyby miał to być Windows.

----------

## rudyyy

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Może i nie ma sensu ale jeden przedmiot więcej nie szkodzi (wybierasz się gdzieś gdzie wymagają informy?). Fakt, że ja miałem już pod koniec dosyć tego wszystkiego (polski, niemiecki, matma, fiza i informa) ale czasami warto sprawdzić siebie. Chociaż matura z informy mocno poszarpała mi nerwy ale także dała do myślenia, no i ciekawe doświadczenie. 

 

ja zdaje z takich samych przedmiotow jak ty. informatyke beda mi brali tylko na uniwerku w gdansku (na ktory chce sie wybrac w ostatecznosci), dlatego postanowilem sobie, ze zdaje ja na spontanie. jest to przedmiot dodatkowy, czyli nawet jak nie zdam to mature mam zaliczona. nie robi.

fakt jest faktem, bardziej trzeba sie przylozyc do matmy i fizy.

----------

## -=RaV=-

Może powtórzę moich poprzedników, ale podzielę się moimi wrażeniami z matury z informatyki 2005.  :Razz: 

Po pierwsze - wynik z informy liczą chyba jedynie na tak biednych (jeśli chodzi o nauczanie informatyki) uczelniach jak np. Uniwerek Gdański (w ogłoszeniach o pracę często jest napisane "zatrudnię informatyka, nie po Uniwersytecie"  :Wink:  )

Po drugie - jeśli masz ugodowego nauczyciela i nie jest to zabronione (niewiem, nie orientuję sie w przepisach dot. matury, choć sam ją pisałem  :Razz:  ), to postaraj się sam przygotować swoje stanowisko pracy! U mnie była taka sytuacje, że "wielcy informatycy" z mojej szkoły postanowili sami zająć się stanowiskami do pisania matury z informy. Efekt był taki, że zainstalowali Auroxa (co zajęło im jakiś tydzień na trzech komputerach), który uruchamiał się ok. 5 minut i dwa razy podczas pisania zawiesił mi się!!! (wiem... niewiarygodne...  :Very Happy:  chociaż przy tej dystrybucji możliwe - z miejsca odradzam!  :Razz:  ).

Po trzecie - przygotuj się raczej z matmy i fizyki, bo zadań z informatyki raczej nie doświadczysz!  :Razz:  Nie wiem, czy przeglądałeś zadania z Matury 2005, ale w dużej większości były to zadania przygotowywane przez fizyków, czy matematyków (niewiem dokładnie), które dały się rozwiązać jedynie zawiłymi metodami matematycznymi itp. Nie trzeba było do tego wiedzy z dziedziny informatyi. Natomiast to, co dotyczyło "informatyki" było banalne (z tego co pamiętam...  :Razz:  )

No i po czwarte - "specjaliści" z CKE pewnie jak zwykle wszystko zrobią na odpierdziel i połowa zadań będzie nie do wykonania (no może trochę przesadziłem... troszeczkę...  :Wink:  )

Ale spoko... nie będzie źle!  :Smile:  W końcu jeśli coś będzie nie tak, to wszystkim pójdzie nie tak jakby chcieli...  :Razz: 

Pozatym... zawsze po napisaniu można iść napić się z kolegami (tudzież koleżankami, choć nie spotkałem takowej na maturze z informatyki) trochę napoju chmielowego, a chumor napewno się poprawi!  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

RaV

----------

## arsen

OT OT OT,  rozpoczęła się dyskusja o innych dystrybucjach co dobre a co be itd. Nie ma to sensu. Locked.

----------

## argasek

Unlocked.

----------

## Yatmai

Hehe, mnie w tym roku czeka matura i mocno się nad infą zastanawiam, przede wszystkim dlatego, że na polibudzie to tylko matmy ode mnie chcą zaliczonej, o informatyke pytają jedynie na uniwerkach, a jak mam tam iść to już wole sobie zrobić technika mechanika i za rok spróbować znów, albo ostatecznie to wojsko zaliczyć  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sebas86

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Hehe, mnie w tym roku czeka matura i mocno się nad infą zastanawiam, przede wszystkim dlatego, że na polibudzie to tylko matmy ode mnie chcą zaliczonej, o informatyke pytają jedynie na uniwerkach, a jak mam tam iść to już wole sobie zrobić technika mechanika i za rok spróbować znów, albo ostatecznie to wojsko zaliczyć 

 

Bo matma ma dobrze opracowany program od lat, informatyka niestety niezbyt, dopiero teraz powoli zaczyna to się zmieniać - w moim starym liceum do programu wprowadzono naukę języka C++ (czemu nie C nie wiem) i bodajże PHP, szkoda, że ja takich rzeczy nie miałem i musiałem wszystko przerabiać sam.  :Smile:  Poza tym matma to podstawa do dalszej nauki na tym kierunku.  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

Matma... To mnie zawsze zastanawiało, bo jako tako sobie zawsze radziłem i nigdy przy kompie do szczęścia nie były mi potrzebne pochodne czy całki  :Very Happy:  Troche sie naliczyłem przy pisaniu gier i engine'ów graficznych, ale to na własne życzenie, a i tak nijak sie to miało do matmy z technikum  :Very Happy: 

----------

## c2p

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Hehe, mnie w tym roku czeka matura i mocno się nad infą zastanawiam, przede wszystkim dlatego, że na polibudzie to tylko matmy ode mnie chcą zaliczonej, o informatyke pytają jedynie na uniwerkach...

 

Fizyka też się przydaje, chociaż zdać z niej mature to dla mnie "Mission Impossible"  :Smile: . Za to w piątek mam próbną z matmy, okaże się co zostało w głowie po 2 latach liceum  :Very Happy: .

----------

## Yatmai

Dorwałem ostatnio mature z fizyki z zeszłego roku.... Problem w tym, że największą trudnością było dla mnie zrozumienie czego oni kurna chcą w tym zadaniu  :Very Happy: 

----------

